# Redwood Trellis/Arbor



## kutsyy (Feb 12, 2011)

I just finished building my redwood grape trellis/arbor and wanted to share some photos. 

This is on the side of the house, leading to [my kids] vegetable boxes. Polls and trellis was installed back in May to let grapes grow a little bit, the rest was done in last few weeks (I finished it at 10pm on dec 30th and took picture right then). Everything is made out of smooth redwood (mostly construction heart but some heart B), polls are held with 1500lb of concrete.

I know it is not that grand, but still be...

Vadim


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice. And I love the idea of kid vegetables boxes especially if they experience growing at least some of the crops in their space from seed. From past projects they do get into things and with reminders even water or check on the drip irrigation timers. The concept of ripe can be hard for kids and many of my nieces and nephews were a little too quick to show up green tomatoes and things. Don't know if you have seen them but one year I got the molds you put around veges so they grow with faces? Kind of sick I suppose but the kids loved them and left things long enough for a green pepper to be a green pepper. Albeit with a face. For example although the ones I found were not so complex. Want your kids to really love eating veges? Same concept. One little lad part of a tried relationship would not eat anything green or at all vege looking (fortunately he would eat any sort of fruit so we did not worry). He took to heart shaped zuchini and yellow summer squash we grew together in molds. 

http://spluch.blogspot.com/2007/05/diy-funny-vegetables-molds-for-shaping.html


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

I miss building with redwood, as I don't live in California anymore. It's too expensive in Missouri, everybody uses cedar. And there's no such thing as heart cedar.

Very nice, your trellis.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice job Kutsyy! It looks very sturdy. 

Did you use nails or screws? What kind?

Are the posts 6"x6"? How deep in the ground did you put them?

What are you going to do with the grapes that grow - jelly, juice, wine?

Sorry if it's too many questions :whistling2:. I've been wanting to build one in my yard for a few years now.

Barb


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

titanoman said:


> I miss building with redwood, as I don't live in California anymore. It's too expensive in Missouri, everybody uses cedar. And there's no such thing as heart cedar.
> 
> Very nice, your trellis.
> 
> Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


I too miss working with heart Redwood. Designed and built many outdoor things with the stuff. The smell of it was something I will always remember. On the worst of days, routing the edge of redwood deck facia had to cheer me. 

Sent from my 4G capable George Forman Grill and 4 slice toaster.

Just kidding. Bubba, bragging about the technology you own is just not cool because, among other things, some of us can best you. I for example have been asked to Beta test the new Sharp phone and one directly from Intel.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

sdsester said:


> I too miss working with heart Redwood. Designed and built many outdoor things with the stuff. The smell of it was something I will always remember. On the worst of days, routing the edge of redwood deck facia had to cheer me.
> 
> Sent from my 4G capable George Forman Grill and 4 slice toaster.
> 
> Just kidding. Bubba, bragging about the technology you own is just not cool because, among other things, some of us can best you. I for example have been asked to Beta test the new Sharp phone and one directly from Intel.


Oh yeah? I've been asked to Beta test the new '77 and one directly from Bosch.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

titanoman said:


> Oh yeah? I've been asked to Beta test the new '77 and one directly from Bosch.


My point was nobody cares. It just looks kind of pedestrian or something to post the brand and model name of your phone with every message.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

sdsester said:


> My point was nobody cares. It just looks kind of pedestrian or something to post the brand and model name of your phone with every message.


Dude, get over it. It isn't like I re-type it every time. It does it by itself, among many other things I might add, in case you don't understand that (it's not in Beta anymore).
And, like I need to explain further, it's my signature in all the Android forums I'm in, as everybody names their phones, something else you probably don't know.

Why don't you start out the New Year right and keep your negative thoughts to yourself.


----------



## kutsyy (Feb 12, 2011)

gma2rjc said:


> Nice job Kutsyy! It looks very sturdy.
> 
> Did you use nails or screws? What kind?
> 
> ...


Mostly screws, deckmate. Often I would put a few nails to hold wood in place and then predrill and put screws in. Post are 4x4 on the trellis and 4x6 on the archway, 6x6 would look too bulky for my taste (and a lot more $). They are 24" and 30" in the ground, but ground is heavy almost like clay.

As for grapes, idea is to eat them, hopefully we will get some this year (table grapes should start producing on the second year).

Vadim


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

What's bata10200 doing here?


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

kutsyy said:


> Mostly screws, deckmate. Often I would put a few nails to hold wood in place and then predrill and put screws in. Post are 4x4 on the trellis and 4x6 on the archway, 6x6 would look too bulky for my taste (and a lot more $). They are 24" and 30" in the ground, but ground is heavy almost like clay.
> 
> As for grapes, idea is to eat them, hopefully we will get some this year (table grapes should start producing on the second year).
> 
> Vadim


24 to 30 inches? That should hold up to about an F-5. 
Good deal (it looks so good I can smell the redwood).


----------

